# Gas pipes and squirrels!



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just been to turn the BBQ on and surprisingly there was no gas  

Changed the bottle only to hear the sound of leaking gas.


The culprit is no doubt a squirrel, we have 3 regular visitors.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

This will get the Gassing thread going again, do you think the little sods woke up with a head ache.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The same happened to me. Not the gas pipe though it was the EHU cable (big thick orange one that you could run a village through). I keep the van on permanent EHU at home. Couldn’t understand what had happened when it tripped and wouldn’t reset. Found the culprit at the spot, he is now contributing to the wonderful rhubarb we are enjoying at the moment.

Vermin! We have a plague of them at the moment and I have taken my airgun out of retirement!

Dick


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Had one chew into a plastic fuel can in the garage ,hole the size of a golf ball.Sadly he's no longer with us :roll: :roll: .
Peanut butter and rat poison does the trick,left in a piece of drain pipe a couple of feet of the ground so no pets can gain access.

Les


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Careful you murderous lot.

I belong to the "Save the Squirrels Society".

Oh, I should say that it's the RED Squirrel Society!!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I think this May be a grey area we are getting into :lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Same again. Last year the little darlings chewed through the fuel pipe of my wife's car. The joke was that when I bound it up and took it to a garage and said "Look a squirrel has done this, will you replace the pipe?" they still charged me for 'diagnosing the fault', or I should say they tried to.


----------

